# oh my how you've grown



## KristineBelle15 (Mar 9, 2006)

Since I joined Specktra, my collection has grown tremendously!  It's true that "MAC is crack!"  But they're like my babies =)

Anyways on with the show...





































































































































































































DAMN, that's a lot of stuff


----------



## lostcaligirl (Mar 9, 2006)

great collection


----------



## brandi (Mar 9, 2006)

great collection!


----------



## Dawn (Mar 9, 2006)

Very nice collection!!


----------



## user2 (Mar 9, 2006)

Wow what a nice collection! *sneaksthethunderquadandrunsaway*


----------



## User34 (Mar 9, 2006)

very nice collection!!


----------



## blueglitter (Mar 9, 2006)

Amazing Collection!!


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 9, 2006)

great collection!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 11, 2006)

I like your traincase...


----------



## allan_willb (Mar 14, 2006)

Love it love it love it!Where is your 187!!!!!


----------



## Glamgirlie (Mar 14, 2006)

Very nice collection!


----------



## kimmy (Mar 14, 2006)

gorgeous collection!!


----------



## french-dessert (Mar 14, 2006)

very nice collection .. i love ur l/s


----------



## Lisheous (Mar 19, 2006)

Wow, nice collection, thanks so much for identifying the colors, it helps alot.


----------



## simar (Mar 30, 2006)

i loveee ur collection! its so nice and neat wow


----------



## 101mynxes (Apr 15, 2006)

Beautiful collection, Kristine! I like it that you arrange them in complementing color families and nicely labelled!


----------



## Joke (Apr 16, 2006)

Nice collection!


----------



## mima (Apr 18, 2006)

thanks so much for labelling everything


----------

